# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  generika statt viagra & co ?

## Eren1950

liebe mitstreiter!

ich habe einen sehr guten freund der geschäftsbeziehungen mit indien hat (textilienbranche). seine mitarbeiter fliegen geschäftlich ab und zu dorthin. als wir uns vor einigen wochen über meine prostataoperation unterhielten, haben wir natürlich über das thema erektion und hilfsmittel gesprochen. bis jetzt hatte ich eigentlich einen vorurteil über die potenz generika, einerseits durch mein urologe und andereseits durch die negative meldungen in der presse.

als ich hörte, daß ein mitarbeiter meines freundes demnächst wieder nach indien fliegen wird, habe ich mich im internet über die möglichkeiten von generika erkundigt. es war eigentlich ziemlich schwierig etwas vernünftiges darüber zu erfahren, weil die meisten suchmaschinen immer wieder seiten mit verkaufsangeboten von ersatz viagra usw.. gefunden haben.

nach einiger zeit bin ich aber auf das folgende artikel gestossen:
http://www.erektion.de/printthread.php?t=171
(unten werde ich auch eine kopie des artikels zentrallaboratorium deutscher apotheker einfügen über nachahmerpräparate viagras.)

daraufhin habe ich meinen freund gebeten, sein mitarbeiter möge mir einige packungen "suhagra" mitbringen. nach einer woche hatte ich die 5 packungen suhagra mit jeweils 4 tabletten, ich müsste nichts zahlen weil laut mein freund der preis unwesentlich niedrig war (ca 2 euro pro packung, also 0,50 cent pro tablette mit 100 mg sildenafil). im internet wird verlangt 20-22 euro für diese packung. wenn man bedenkt, dass viagra ca. 12 euro/tablette kostet, sind diese internet angebote für generika immer noch billiger als viagra.

als ich meiner frau darüber berichtete, reagierte sie eher ängstlich und nicht so begeistert, weil mein urologe von solchen sachen strikt abratet. als arzt muss er das tun natürlich, sie dürfen nur medikamente verschreiben, die von den behörden auch genehmigt sind. aber wenn man selbst betroffen ist und die dinge kosten ja verdammt viel, dann sucht man alternativen.

es sind seit meiner operation mehr als 2 jahren vergangen (september 2004). bis jetzt hatte ich meistens cialis verwendet, mit mässigem erfolg. die caverject spritze hat bis jetzt am besten geholfen, die aber mit 13 euro/spritze nicht gerade günstig ist.

jedenfalls habe ich vor einigen tagen am abend 1/2 tablette, also 50 mg suhagra probiert. ich hatte eher gemischte gefühle vielleicht schlechtes gewissen auch und ich glaubte nicht so sehr an eine starke wirkung weil die originale bis jetzt auch nicht eine starke erektion verursacht hatten.
nachdem wir einige zärtlichkeiten mit meiner frau ausgetauscht hatten, hatte ich zu meinem grossen erstaunen und freude eine vollkommene erektion, die ich mit einer viagra/levitra/cialis tablette seit 2 jahren nicht mehr geschafft hatte. ausserdem dauerte dieser zustand 10-15 minuten bis zur höhepunkt.

ich weiss es nicht was ich von dem ganzen halten soll aber ich wollte diese erfahrung hier mit den anderen betroffenen teilen.
jeder sollte selber entscheiden über die verwendung von generika. dazu möchte ich noch sagen, um sicher zu gehen, habe ich lange negative berichte über die diversen viagra imitationen aus indien im internet gesucht bevor ich mich dazu entschlossen habe, dieses zeug zu schlucken. es war nichts darüber zu lesen, dass es gesundheitsschädlich wäre. ich habe dieselben nebenwirkungen gehabt wie beim original viagra, nasenrinnen und etwas kopfweh am nächsten tag, auch etwas unruhiger schlaf. ausserdem hat mich der laborbericht unten auch beruhigt.

dieser bericht soll auf keinen fall eine empfehlung für diese generika sein.
es sind meine persönliche erfahrungen die ich mit euch teilen wollte.
andereseits sehe ich es einfach nicht ein, dass die erektile dysfunktion von den gesetzlichen krankenversicherungen seit 2 jahren nicht als eine krankheit eingestuft wird damit sie sich die kosten für diese mittel einsparen wollen. ich würde sicherlich keine alternativen suchen, wenn ich jeden monat eine packung von der kasse kriegen würde.

liebe grüsse aus wien.
eren



*PHARMAZIE*

*Viagra aus dem Internet*
_von Mona Tawab und Manfred Schubert-Zsilavecz, Eschborn_
*Im Auftrag des Magazins Focus untersuchte das Zentrallaboratorium Deutscher Apotheker Viagra und Nachahmerpräparate aus dem Internet. Das Ergebnis der Gehaltsanalyse stimmt bedenklich.*
**

Billiger, per Mausklick und ohne Rezept, so werden die Potenzmittel Viagra®, Levitra® und Cialis® im Internet beworben. Wie es mit der Wirksamkeit dieser billigen Potenzpillen tatsächlich steht, wollte das Magazin Focus überprüfen und bestellte das Originalpräparat von Pfizer und vier Nachahmerprodukte per Internet.


In einem unauffälligen Briefumschlag kam per Luftpost aus Indien: Caverta (rote Viagra- Generika-Pillen des größten indischen Pharmakonzerns Ranbexy) und Zenegra (blaue Pillen von Alkem). Runde blaue Generic -Tabletten trafen aus dem Karibikstaat Belize ein und die russische Originalpackung kam über die Niederlande. In allen Präparaten wurde der Wirkstoff als Sildenafilcitrat entsprechend 100 mg Sildenafil deklariert.

Alle Tabletten waren optisch einwandfrei beschaffen und zeigten weder Beschädigungen noch Verfärbungen oder Flecke auf den Tablettenoberflächen. Aus jeweils einer der zur Verfügung stehenden Tabletten wurde der Wirkstoff Sildenafil extrahiert und in den resultierenden Probelösungen zunächst mit Hilfe einer dünnschichtchromatographischen Methode bezüglich Identität und Gehalt (semiquantitativ) untersucht. Die DC-Untersuchung ergab, dass Sildenafil in allen Proben vorhanden war. Dabei konnte in vier Proben ein der Deklaration entsprechender Gehalt bestimmt werden, während ein Produkt einen geringeren
Gehalt aufzuweisen schien.

Daher wurde anschließend mit Hilfe eines empfindlicheren HPLC-Verfahrens der Gehalt des Wirkstoffes Sildenafilcitrat exakt bestimmt. Die Quantifizierung erfolgte dabei über die Peakfläche des Sildenafils gegenüber der Fläche einer Referenzstandardlösung mit einer deklarierten Konzentration. Die HPLC-Analysen bestätigten die Ergebnisse der DCBestimmungen (Kasten). Danach entsprechen den Arzneimittelprüfrichtlinien das Pfizer- Original-Präparat, das Pfizer-Original-Viagra mit russischer Aufschrift sowie Caverta und Zenegra aus Indien. Das Generikum aus Belize dagegen weist einen deutlichen Mindergehalt auf und ist daher zu beanstanden.


-96,2 mg Sildenafil/Tablette im Pfizer-Original-Präparat
(entsprechend 96 Prozent der Deklaration)
-99,9 mg Sildenafil/Tablette Pfizer-Original-Viagra mit russischer Aufschrift 
(entsprechend 100 Prozent der Deklaration)
-97,7 mg Sildenafil/ Tablette in der Generika-Viagra-Probe aus Indien
(entsprechend 98 Prozent der Deklaration)
-99,2 mg Sildenafil/ Tablette in der Generika-Viagra-Probe aus Indien
(entsprechend 99 Prozent der Deklaration)
-60,3 mg Sildenafil/ Tablette in der Generika-Viagra-Probe aus Belize
(entsprechend 60 Prozent der Deklaration)



Das ist ein Skandal ohnegleichen entrüstet sich der wissenschaftliche Leiter des ZL, Professor Dr. Schubert-Zsilavecz. Unterdosierte Präparate könnten bei mangelnder Wirksamkeit den Patienten leicht dazu verleiten, die Dosis zu erhöhen. Erhält dieser Patient in einer späteren Bestellung korrekt dosierte Arzneimittel, so könne die Dosiserhöhung verheerende gesundheitliche Folgen haben. Sicherlich seien diese Gehaltsanalysen statistisch nicht repräsentativ, doch wiesen sie auf erhebliche Qualitätsmängel hin, die bei Bestellungen von Arzneimitteln aus unklaren Quellen über das Internet auftreten können.

----------


## william

_Hallo Eren1950,_
_lese ich das richtig? Im Originalpräparat ist weniger Wirkstoff als im indischen Generika?_
_Ich habe eine Internet-Apotheke die aus Deutschland versendet.Um ein Rezept geht es mir nicht. Das habe ich. Aber die Kosten sind sehr hoch. Ich werde es mal mit Cialis / Generika probieren._

----------


## Eren1950

> _Hallo Eren1950,_
> _lese ich das richtig? Im Originalpräparat ist weniger Wirkstoff als im indischen Generika?_
> _Ich habe eine Internet-Apotheke die aus Deutschland versendet.Um ein Rezept geht es mir nicht. Das habe ich. Aber die Kosten sind sehr hoch. Ich werde es mal mit Cialis / Generika probieren._


Lieber William,

Aufgrund dieser Analyse waren in einigen Proben angeblich mehr Sildenafil als in Viagra. Namhafta Pharmakonzerne stecken viel Geld in die Forschung hinein und wahrscheinlich ist das der Grund warum Viagra,Levitra,Cialis so teuer sind. Sonst dürfte die Herstellung nicht viel Geld kosten. Deshalb sind die Generika aus Indien so günstig. Aber im Allgemeinen ist das ein Dorn im Auge der Pharmaindustrie und die Apothekenverbände weil es hier um viel Geld geht. 
Ich verwende zB selten Caverject und in Österreich kostet 10mcg Spritze ca.17 Euro. Ich beziehe diese aber aus Holland und es kostet mir die selbe Spritze von der holländischen Apotheke ca 11 Euro. Das ist die original Medikament, keine Generika. 
Also ich habe gute Erfahrungen durch die Generika gemacht. An deiner Stelle würde ich probieren.
Schöne Grüße aus Wien.
Eren

----------


## william

_Hallo Eren1950,_
_herzlichen Dank nach Wien. Ich werde es probieren._ 
_Das einzige Problem ist wahrscheinlich der Versand nach Deutschland._

_Ein gutes Neues Jahr und viel Glück!_

----------


## william

_Hallo,_
_gestern bestellt - heute geliefert._
_Mit Versand-, und Nachnahmekosten immer noch 1/3 der Preisempfehlung. Also somit schon finanziell erstmal positiv zu beurteilen. Wie gesagt, ich habe ein Rezept meines Urologen. Mir ging es nur um den Preis._

----------


## DrAlexM

Ich empfehle diese Apotheke 
_
Die nachfolgende Werbung wurde von der Administration gelöscht_

----------

